# I'm Not Going To Keep Letting Him Break My Heart



## Tellingmyside (Nov 29, 2017)

After my husband finally told me the true about the other woman I told him that was done with him and that I wanted a divorce I am done letting him break my heart. This time I won't let him talk me into taking him back and I'm not going to listen to him tell me that I'm not going to find anyone better then him and I'm not going to let my fear of being a single mother hold me back. I'm going to heal and move on with my life and I'm going to raise my daughter in a healthier environment and I'm not going to look back on my past. I'm going to make a appointment with a lawyer and I'm going to get tested for STD's.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds like you have a damned good head on your shoulder. Don't also be afraid to cry and grieve. You did nothing wrong. You got deceived by a dirty rotten jerk. You know who you are, and you are worthy of love and respect. There will be plenty of people on here who can help you who have been there and done that. Let me just say while I am sad that you have to go through this, I am happy that you are taking day one of your journey to healing. Keep coming back for support.


----------



## pLaTesPinNeR (Oct 28, 2017)

This is the strongest post like this that I've ever seen on this forum. You determination is inspiring. 

All those fears you have are so normal, and very overwhelming. I haven't been cheated on (that I know of...), but I know fearing if you can do it all on your own. All the changes that will come to your life. How you'll handle the hard things alone. But just stay the course. After a few weeks of facing it it feels less scary and I am personally now in a place where I'm beginning to look forward to it. My own space, my own home, freedom to make my own decisions, not having to walk on eggshells all the time. 

Feel all the feelings - grief, sadness, anger. You got this.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Something my wife says comes to mind.. "you could probably walk out in the middle of a road, stop a car and find someone better" 

Best thing you could do is rid yourself of this flake. 

Good luck.


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Be prepared for all kinds of attempts to change your mind.


----------



## Tellingmyside (Nov 29, 2017)

Here is a update on the situation he came back today to get the rest of his stuff and finish moving in with the OW and the whole time he was here he tried to convince me to change my mind on ending the marriage but the only thing he convinced me of is that I'm doing the right thing by ending it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

ROFL - AS he's moving in with OW, he wants you to stay married. That's some chutzpah.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tellingmyside said:


> Here is a update on the situation he came back today to get the rest of his stuff and finish moving in with the OW and the whole time he was here he tried to convince me to change my mind on ending the marriage but the only thing he convinced me of is that I'm doing the right thing by ending it.


It sounds like he and the OW deserve each other. It won't be long before they are cheating on each other.... love Karma....

Take a look at the 180 link in my signature block below. From here on out, this is how you need to interact with him. Just say as little as possible, don't listen to him trying to talk you into getting back together, and just be cheerful if and when you are unfortunate enough to see him. 

Make up 2 or 3 pat responses and just use those.

If he wants to talk about getting back together. Just say something like "Oh, that? Not interested." and walk away.

If he wants to talk about anything, say even the weather, tell him something like "I'm buys, gotta go." and walk away from him. Just cut him off.

And see a lawyer and get a good settlement. Go for as much child custody as you can get. A man with his mindset is not a good parent.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

turnera said:


> ROFL - AS he's moving in with OW, he wants you to stay married. That's some chutzpah.


Is he Martian?
If so, what district?

Break him.
Shatter his resolve.
It's a weak veneer, this pride, this resolve. It is light weight, it is so dim.

Tell him, 
"Thanks for leaving". 
"Now I can find a real man. A real man who can satisfy me in bed".

If he is a true Martian he will puff up large and just explode.
And leave, never to return.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> It sounds like he and the OW deserve each other. It won't be long before they are cheating on each other.... love Karma....
> 
> Take a look at the 180 link in my signature block below. From here on out, this is how you need to interact with him. Just say as little as possible, don't listen to him trying to talk you into getting back together, and just be cheerful if and when you are unfortunate enough to see him.
> 
> ...


Believe me, this works.

This is what she did to me, *two, uh, maybe three* incarnations ago!


----------

